# Bass and Walleye combo



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know I tease you bass fisherman. All in good fun. I'd love a 5# smallie for the wall. Last night I was having trouble getting the walleye to cooperate and the GF wanted to catch some fish. So I was able to tie her into a couple nice smallies. The biggest was 18". The walleye was 17.5".


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Spectacular.


----------

